# Welche Bikehandschuhe für den kühleren Herbst?



## Silvermoon (23. September 2011)

*Hat jemand von euch nen guten Tipp?*
Suche Langfingerhandschuhe für die etwas kühleren Herbsttage. Oft ist es ja von den Temperaturen so, dass man in den Sommerhandschuhen kalte Finger bekommt (ich zumindest), und in den Winterhandschuhen schwitzt man wie blöde.
Meine alten Adidas sind jetzt fertig, nach 4 Jahren ist das auch ok, aber ich suche jetzt verzweifelt Ersatz und hab so gar keinen Plan.
Sollte schon ein Damenmodell sein, weil die Männergrößen mir zu breit sind (zumindest konnte ich das aus diversen Größentabellen entnehmen).
Dachte schon an diese hier von Roeckl
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ill-Handschuhe-Gr-7-schwarz-Winter-11-12.html
oder diese hier von Specialized
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ct-Winter-Handschuhe-lang-black-Mod-2012.html

Noch ne Idee??? Oder welche tragt ihr denn so???

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe


----------



## Hofbiker (23. September 2011)

Ich trage diese dünnen Seidenhandschuhe http://www.odlo.com/de/#kollektion/produkt_detail.cfm unter den Bikehandschuhen. Die verwende ich auch zum Langlaufen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (23. September 2011)

Hmmm, ja, aber wenn ich die noch unter meinen Sommerlangfinger trage, sind mir diese wahrscheinlich zu eng und dann krieg ich doch erst recht kalte Finger ...
Oder wie meintest du das jetzt?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (23. September 2011)

die o.g. Speci sind super!
ich habe auch ganz dünne von GORE, aber mit Windstopper, auch gut, fast schon zu warm für "Herbst"


----------



## _Becky_ (23. September 2011)

Beides sind aber Winterhandschuhe bis 10°C angenehm tragbar, eventuell für den Herbst zu warm.
Ich habe aus der Specialized BG-Serie welche, die ideal sind.
Allerdings sind sie schon ein paar Jahre und da ich die Angewohnheit habe, aus allen Kleidungsstücken die 'Waschzettel' abzutrennen, 
kann ich nicht mal mehr sagen, welches Modell das ist :/

Ähnlich diesen Handschuhen: http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...Handschuhe-lang-slate-black-lav-Mod-2011.html

Für den Winter habe ich Motorradhandschuhe vom Discounter!


----------



## blutbuche (23. September 2011)

warum braucht man denn als frau sogar noch andere handschuhe , als die männer ?? gibt doch männer S und xs . die passen dann auch frauen mit  kleinen   händen ....


----------



## Silvermoon (23. September 2011)

Hmm, stimmt, die von mir genannten Modelle sind echt für die ganz kalten Tage im Herbst 
Ja, ich wollte sowas für die Übergangszeit (fällt mir jetzt spontan der Mario Barth mit der Story über seine Freundin und der "Übergangsjacke" ein)
Zurück zum Thema....

Die hier sehen so aus, als könnten die in meine Vorstellung von "Übergangshandschuhen" passen 
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...en-Loma-Handschuhe-Mod-2012.html#var_91716507
zumindest schauen die mal was "dicker" aus als meine jetzigen Sommerhandschuhe.
Wobei die Speci BG ähnlich sind.

Seh schon, der Herbst ist rum und ich hab noch nix


----------



## Silvermoon (23. September 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> warum braucht man denn als frau sogar noch andere handschuhe , als die männer ?? gibt doch männer S und xs . die passen dann auch frauen mit  kleinen   händen ....



.... dann vergleiche doch mal bitte die Größentabellen von Männlein und Weiblein z.B. bei Gore Bike Wear. Da ist Männer S nicht gleich Frauen S, sondern bei den Handschuhen macht das in der Breite satte 2 cm aus! Das sieht dann ziemlich komisch aus. ok, könnte ich den von Hofbiker vorgeschlagenen Seidenhandschuh locker drin tragen, aber selbst dann wären die mir noch zu groß!
Handschuhe fallen generell von Hersteller zu Hersteller unterschiedlich aus. Da könnte man echt ne Doktorarbeit drüber schreiben 
Aber danke für die konstruktive Antwort, hat mir jetzt echt geholfen


----------



## Frau Rauscher (23. September 2011)

die Breite vom Handschuh ist schon wichtig, sonst sitzt das Polster, falls vorhanden, nicht an der richtigen Stelle und es gibt taube Finger 
Das muss man leider austesten, so wie bei Schuhen und Sätteln, welche Modelle auf die eigene Hand am besten passen 
Ich kaufe fast nur Speci-Handschuhe, die sitzen perfekt und sind unkaputtbar!

Habe ein Paar Röckl, die ziemlich warm sind, mir aber leider gar nicht gut passen:
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...Longfinger-Minden-Handschuhe-Sommer-2011.html


----------



## blutbuche (23. September 2011)

bitte , bitte


----------



## Silvermoon (24. September 2011)

... die Kati ....

War heute im Bikeladen wegen Handschuhe - Fehlanzeige! War auch nix dabei. Entweder waren sie zu breit (Handteller - und das waren u.a. jetzt die kleinsten Männermodelle) oder sie waren zu luftig oder definitiv zu warm gefüttert - gab so nix dazwischen 

Ich werde mir jetzt einfach mal die hier
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...reeride-Lady-Handschuhe-lang-Sommer-2011.html
in schwarz bei Hibike bestellen. Sehen recht vielversprechend aus, vielleicht ist´s genau das was ich suche.... hoffentlich....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (26. September 2011)

Ich kauf mir lange Handschuhe nur bei Aldi oder Lidl, die gibts auch mit Windstopper. Die passen nicht immer perfekt, aber dann kann ich die kurzen drunterlassen und hab Wärmeschutz.


----------



## blutbuche (26. September 2011)

sombrio fallen - auch als männerversion  - recht mickrig aus . ich brauch auch kleine  - wirklich kleine - und die oben genannten  - bzw. einige  fox modelle  - passen dann in s immer sehr gut - die finger sind auch net so ellen lang ....


----------



## Nuala (26. September 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> warum braucht man denn als frau sogar noch andere handschuhe , als die männer ?? gibt doch männer S und xs . die passen dann auch frauen mit  kleinen   händen ....



nee, da gibt´s unterschiede. mir sind die männerhandschuhe in xs zu groß, ausserdem ist die handfläche viel breiter bei den männerhandschuhen.


----------



## blutbuche (26. September 2011)

okeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## 4Cross_Lady (2. November 2011)

Ich kann dir die Oneal - Element Glove / Ladies  Handschuhe, nur wärmstens empfehlen, ich habe die gleichen und bin super zufrieden damit, auch wenn es mal kalt ist.
Sie sehen zwar nicht so aus, als würden sie warm halten, aber das täuscht! ;-)
Bin total zufrieden damit...auch mit der Farbe. (Habe sie nämlich in Lila!  )


----------

